# Just bought a 2003 AllRoad and have some questions.



## fahrvergnugenvw (Dec 28, 2002)

I just purchased a 2003 AllRoad sight unseen and its on its way up to Canada from California right now. 

I dont know much about the perticular car that i bought and i would like to know what options were available on these cars in 2003. 

Its a Grey 6-speed manual. 

Did they all have a good sound system and as far as other options what was available. Thanks.


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

Check out allroadfaq.com for the information you are looking for and quattroworld.com for another allroad forum.


----------



## fahrvergnugenvw (Dec 28, 2002)

Ive already read all that stuff. 

AllRoadFAQ doesnt list any model year changes or options anywhere, and the other forums have no info either. The forums are so slow that everything gets archived and its hard to find info. 

so if you know some of these answers id love to hear them. Thanks.


----------



## fahrvergnugenvw (Dec 28, 2002)

I guess i wasnt looking in the right spot, i went back to AllRoadFAQ and found all the info i was looking for. 

Looks like i have the Premium Package, And Parktronic. 

Can anyone tell from this picture wether or not it has heated seats or the Bose ? Thanks.


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

fahrvergnugenvw said:


> I guess i wasnt looking in the right spot, i went back to AllRoadFAQ and found all the info i was looking for.
> 
> Looks like i have the Premium Package, And Parktronic.
> 
> Can anyone tell from this picture wether or not it has heated seats or the Bose ? Thanks.


It has heated seats, hard to say about bose but I do think that bose comes as default config on allroads.


----------



## fahrvergnugenvw (Dec 28, 2002)

Thats awesome, i dont get to see the car for another week or so. I hope i has the bose, that would be great.


----------



## unirok (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice car from what I read 6 speed is more rare. Looks like a auction car huh? Mine has parktronic and factory nav which seems pretty rare.


----------



## fahrvergnugenvw (Dec 28, 2002)

Yup i got the car at auction in California. Its home here in Vancouver BC Canada now.


----------

